# Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder für den Februar bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## aal60 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dan werde ich mal den Reigen wieder eröffnen:

Nach meiner Nullnummer mit Streamer sowie mit Multi auf Hecht an  der Lippe würde ich diese Superköder an der Lippe, Ahse und Kanal auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander sowie Döbel und Schied ausprobieren.

Juhu bin der Erste


----------



## Franky D (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

würde die Wobbler in meinen Hausgewässern der Tauber und einem See auf Hecht und Zander fischen und sollte ich irgentwohin verreisen wo die möglichkeit besteht auch, auch Räuber zu angeln werden die wobbler natürlich  mit im Gepäck sein.


----------



## Sholar (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde die Wobbler in meinem vereinssee, der Erft udn im Rhein auf Zander barsch Hecht Waller und Döbel ausprobieren. Falls ich hier nicht gewinnen sollte kauf ich sie mir und tus trotzdem |stolz::a:s


----------



## rotauge88 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Diesen Monat versuche ich auch mal mein Glück: 

Wo? Diverse (kleine) Baggerkuhlen in Ostfriesland, da schwimmen Hechte, Zander und Barsche drin rum


----------



## hechtangler-uede (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler hauptsächlich in Kiesgrube Krugsdorf,Rochower See, Kanal zur Uecker und in der Peene/Peenestrom zum Hecht-, Barsch-, und Zanderangeln mit der Spinnrute einsetzen. Dazu kommen noch 3-4 grössere Seen in M/V die wir spontan zum angeln aussuchen.
Wo, Welche Gewässer und Welche Räuber ist gesagt!
Wann? Immer wenn ich Zeit habe und nicht arbeiten bin!


----------



## kulti007 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bewerbung :q

also benutzen würde ich diesen wobbler in den verschiedenen gewässern....von einen kleinen bach bis zum bodden....kann er zeigen was in ihm steckt #h


----------



## MarcinMaximus (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte mich wider für den Test bewerben. |wavey:

Wo - Duisburger Häfen, Rhein ebenfalls bei Duisburg, Sechs Seen Platte Duisburg sowie unser Vereinsgewässer (Baggersee)

Wann - ab sofort bzw. nach Ende der jeweiligen Schonzeit (Hechtschonzeit am Vereinsgewässer wurde verlängert:c)

Welche Räuber - eigentlich alle, die man in diesen Gewässern erbeuten kann. Vornehmlich Hecht, Zander und Barsch, aber auch auf Wels und Salmoniden werde ich es versuchen.

MfG
MM


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, GroßHecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal


----------



## redOlly96 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,
da ich im April 3 Wobbler gewonnen  habe, werde ich diesen Monat darauf verzichten mich erneut zu bewerben , sondern erstmal die gewonnenen Wobbler ausgiebig testen.
Petri Heil und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Auslosung
Olly


----------



## Vitali-KS (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi @ all,

will auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen...

Ich würde die Wobbler in der Fulda auf Hecht und Zander testen, evtl. auch mal paar Tage an die Werra fahren. 
Sobald die Schonzeit vorbei ist!!!

Gruß
Vitali


----------



## gringo92 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hi 
ich würde die wobbler an unserm privatsee(ca 2,5ha) ausgiebig auf hecht und barsch testen vom boot sowie vom ufer aus!
der hechtbestand im gewässer ist spitze!


----------



## Schwedenangler (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen !

In zwei Wochen fahre ich nach Schweden und würde natürlich sehr gerne die Wobbler testen. Zielfische sind Hecht und Barsch.
Es wäre sehr interessant die Biedron Wobbler im Vergleich mit
anderen zu erleben die ihre Fängigkeit in den letzten Jahren bereits bewiesen haben.

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## spin-paule (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Zielfisch: Hecht, Waller, Döbel, Barsch
Gewässer: Kocher und Jagst

Gruß Paul


----------



## Leo_72 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo liebe Angelkameraden, würde mich riesig über die Peter Biedron Wobbler freuen. 
Seit 1.Mai ist bei uns der Hecht wieder frei und da wäre es natürlich super in unserem Kiesweiher in Mindelzell mal etwas anderes auszuprobieren.


----------



## jenskanne (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hi leute,

ich will sie haben! Brauche was neues zum testen! Die Bigge ruft schon nach den wobblern! 

mfg Jens


----------



## Henryhst (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So mein Gewässer der Strelasund und die Bodden um Rügen.

Hecht und Barsch ab sofort und Zander nach der Schonzeit.


----------



## LUKA$ (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So ich bewerbe mich dann auch mal wieder würde sie auf dem Möhnesee, der Lippe, den Nrw-Kanälen sowie ein paar Vereinsgewässern nutzen Zielfisch: Alles von Hecht Zander Barsch und Rapfen


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bei mir würden die Wobbler im Rhein und in den nordholländischen Poldern gebadet.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich würde die Wobbler an unserem relativ stark befischten Vereinssee testen.


----------



## Hackersepp (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bin natüric´h auch wieder dabei,  fortuna adiuvabit!:q

Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre der Fluss Regen, sowie einige mittlere Seen im Bayr. Wald.

Die Zielfische wären Aitel Barsch Hecht Zander und Schied.

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## niddafischer (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

guten abend,
ich würde die Wobbler an der Nidda fischen und zwar auf Hecht 

wann???sobald die bei mir da sind!


----------



## don rhabano (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,
Ich würde sie am Lipno-Stausee in Tschechien im Sommer testen (natürlich auf Hecht & CO.). Hab schon viel über die Wobbler gelesen z.b. in Rute & Rolle.Würde mich sehr freuen.
konni


----------



## welsman (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich bin auch wieder dabei und hoffe das es diesmal klappt.

Ich würde in den Poldern in Holland testen,Sechs-Seen-Platte,Duisburger Hafen..

Wann:Nach der Schonzeit.

Zielfische:Hecht und Zander aber wenn was anderes am Haken hängt ist das auch nicht schlimm.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## Focke (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

Bin auch wieder mit von der Partie. 

Versuche dann mit diesen Wobblern Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Forelle zu erwischen.

Gewässer sind immernoch Wipper, Saale und Bode.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

bewerbe mich auch wieder...

einsatzgebiet-baggersee

vom land oder vom boot aus...







frage-wer hat eigentlich im april gewonnen???
Gruß
stefan


----------



## flexxxone (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Tach!

da's bis jetzt nicht geklappt hat, werde ich sie in der Ostsee wohl so schnell nicht mehr einsetzen können.#q
Dafür würde ich die ganzen Baggerseen zwischen Günzburg und Augsburg einfach mal abgrasen :q

Servus 
flexxxone


----------



## flori66 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler an unseren örtlichen Kanälen und vielleicht an der Oder auf Hecht/Zander/Barsch einsetzen.


----------



## Feedermaik (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hoi,
Wohne und schaffe seit April in Rumänien.
Würde die Wobbler liebend gern im Donaudelta testen.
Mal sehen,vlt. habe ich ja Glück?

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## boskobiati (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

würde die guten "Stücke" gerne in Ungarn einsetzen, vor allem kommt mir da die Dráva(Drau) und natürlich die Donau in den Kopf.

lg b.


----------



## hardenberg (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich werde mein Glück auch wieder probieren. Die Wobbler werden auf Herz und Nieren in der Elbe rund um Magdeburg getestet und natürlich in sämtlichen Seen der Umgebung.:vik:


----------



## darth carper (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo: Weser und Baggerseen der Umgebung 
Auf was: Barsch, Hecht, Zander, Wels und alles was sonst noch beißt
Wann: ab sofort


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wie jetzt? kann man sich noch bewerben ?
Falls ja, dann hätte ich die Wahl die Wobbler in 6 verschiedenen Seen zu testen und in 2 verschiedenen Abschnitten der Our.
Alle Gewässer liegen in der Westeifel bzw. Ostbelgien
Kann sie von jetzt an bis Dezember testen

als Hauptzielfisch: Hecht
Nebenbei auch gerne intensiv auf Bachforelle, Barsch und Wels.
Und unter ''testen'' stelle  ich mir natürlich auch vor einen ausführlichen Bericht zu schreiben und die Wobbler 3-4mal wöchentlich gezielt einzusetzen und sie auf verschiedene Aspekte zu ''bewerten/beurteilen''


----------



## blackeye (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

die wobbler würden bei mir in der lippe zum einsatz kommen da die hechte & co. sicherlich schon auf sie warten
vorallem die nullnummer im letzten ja muss überboten werden ;-)


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin moin

hiermit bewerbe ich (Joannis Siomos, geb. 02.09.70) mich, um als Tester der *"Peter Biedron Wobbler" *zu fungieren. 
Wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte, werde ich die Kunstköder in der Elbe zwischen Wedel und Hamburger Hafen und div. Nebenarmen testen.
Zielfische sind Zander, Hecht, Barsch & Rapfen. 
Natürlich, nach der Schonzeit!!!

MfG, troutmaster


----------



## longlongsilver (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo,
ich wollte die wobbler in unserem vereinsgewässer dem gronen see, im grünen see in ratingen und im silbersee in dormage auf hecht und zander (zander natürlich erst nach der schonzeit) ausprobieren. würde es die wobbler auch in winzigen grössen von bis zu 5 cm geben, würde ich sie auch im grünen see und bei uns im schwarzbach auf barsch und forelle testen.


schaut hier: http://asv-duesseldorf-wittlaer.de/



mfg und petri heil
longlongsilver #h :vik: #h


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So ich bin auch wie  jeden Monat wieder dabei.
Ich würde die Wobbler gerne an der Lippe,Ruhr und an den NRW-Kanälen ausprobieren.
Ich würde auf Zander,Hecht,Forelle,Barsch und Rapfen angeln

MFG. Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## Trish (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde die wobbler gern bei uns in der Eider testen. da gibt es schöne Hechte und zander. Würde mich freuen.

Gruss
Trish


----------



## angler4711 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin!

Falls ich die Wobbler gewinne teste ich sie
in den Gewässern meines Angelvereines unter
anderen gehören dazu die Tongrube und die 
Hunte.
Auf welche Rauber ich da gehen würde?
Eigendlich auf alles was beißt, aber haubtsächlich
auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Am 16. gehts los, dann ist bei uns die Schonzeit vorbei.

:vik:


Petri Heil!


Angler4711


----------



## mainfishing (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

also ich würde den wobbler bei uns am main auf hecht, zander, barsch und rapfen ausprobieren


----------



## sascha&susanne (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin moin 
auch ich würde die wobbler gerne durch friesiche gewässer ziehen und mal sehen wie diese auf unsere raubfische wirken 
:m


----------



## sauron500 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich würde den / die Köder gern am Rhein und an der Ruhr auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander testen. Würde mich freuen wenn`s klappt !

Gruß.


----------



## Whoopy (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich habe von dem Gewinnspiel gelesen und wollt mal mein Glück probieren.
Ich würde mit diesen Wobblern an unserem Hausgewässer, dem Köhlerteich(Wernihgerode/Harz), auf Zander und Wels angeln.
Wünsch allen Teilnehmenrn viel Glück und den Gewinnern Petri Heil!^^

Einen sprotlichen Gruß

Whoopy


----------



## porscher (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

würde die wobbler an der werre testen!


----------



## Frechdachs_sz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

halli hallo,
ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die wobbler zum testen bekommen würde,
da ich erst seit 06.2007 am angeln bin und noch einige viele sachen in meiner ausrüstung fehlen wäre das super ! ich würde die wobbler an meinem hausgewässer dem salzgittersee zum einsatz bringen und versuchen ein paar hechte zu fischen.


----------



## Zanderfreund100 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne an meinen Hausgewässern Donau, Aschach & Traun testen. 
Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch & Zander. 

Testphase, jede freie Minute die ich ans Wasser kann.

Ich baue selber Wobbler und schon deswegen würden mich das Laufverhalten der
Biedronwobbler interessieren.


----------



## Zanderfreund100 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Ich würde die Wobbler jede freie Minute die ich ans Wasser kann dort auch ausgiebig testen.
Und zwar in der Donau, Aschach & Traun. Auf Hecht, Zander & Barsch natürlich.

Mfg, Simeon Limberger


----------



## Zanderfreund100 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne an meinen Hausgewässern Donau, Aschach & Traun testen. 
Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch & Zander. 

Testphase, jede freie Minute die ich ans Wasser kann.

Ich baue selber Wobbler und schon deswegen würden mich das Laufverhalten der
Biedronwobbler interessieren.

Mfg, Simeon Limberger


----------



## big-Z (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich fahre Anfang Juni 1 Woche an den Knappensee, welcher einen sehr guten Hecht und Zanderbestand haben soll. Mit diesen Wobblern könnte ich meine Fangchancen sicher optimieren.

Ansonsten fische ich hauptsächlich in der Enz (Forellen, Hecht) und am Rhein / Altrheinarme auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Bitte helft mir meine Fangchancen zu steigern!

Freundliche Grüße

Sven


----------



## DRU (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Das sind doch sehr feine Produkte mit denen ich gerne die Raubfische an der Ober- und unterweser in Bremen überlisten würde. Diese wären vornehmlich Zander, Barsch, Rapfen und Hecht.

Am Do geht es los, da ist die Schonzeit an der Unterweser vorbei,....bin richtig heiss, kann es kaum erwartem und es gibt fast nichts schöneres als neue Köder aus zu probieren und damit zu fangen,...:q

Grüße 

David

PS: Wünsche allen einen tollen Beginn der Predatoren Saison, denn nichts motviert mehr, als gleich zu Beginn tolle Erfolge und Erlebnisse zu haben!!!


----------



## bagus (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Jo bin dabei.
Werd ihn im Edersee testen. ;-)


----------



## happypflaume (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde den Wobbler in der Schunter und Oker auf Hecht, im Südsee auf Zander und Hecht und dann wahrscheinlich in Schweden auf Hecht und barsch benutzen.


----------



## Gunnar76 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallole,

Falls ich diese Wobbler bekommen sollte würde ich diese an unseren Stadtseen in BB Wassertiefe etwa 2m auf Hecht und Zander testen. Für unseren Steinbruch der eine Wassertiefe von etwa 5-25m hat benötigt man natürlich einen Wobbler der relativ schnell seine angestrebte Tauchtiefe ereicht. Diese beiden Seetypen wären doch eine herausforderung für jeden Wobbler.

Gruß Gunnar

Die Saison beginnt in wenigen Tagen!


----------



## JanS (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich Bewerbe mich auch mal. ich würde die Wobbler gerne mal an einem Privat See mit Kanalsystem darum herum testen. Da die Hechte dort meist nicht mehr auf die gängigen Sachen beißen, bin ich immer wieder auf der Suche nach etwas "neuem".

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Willhecht (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Tach zusammen,
da die Raubfischsaison ja jetzt wieder begonnen hat, habe ich auch schon die ersten Versuche an unseren Vereinsgewässern hinter mir. Leider durchgängig als Nullnummer. Atacken gibt es, aber so richtig wollen sie noch nicht. Außerdem sind an unserem großes Gewässer die richtigen Stellen ausgesprochen schwer zu erreichen. Wurfweiten von mehr als 50 m sind zu erreichen, um an die Stelln zu kommen. Und das ist halt das Problem. Ich habe noch nicht viele Wobbler gefinden, die hierzu in der Lage sind.
Daher würde ich halt mit diese Wobbler von Peter gerne unsere Gewässer und den Niederrhein von Köln bis Emmerich auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und vielleicht Waller befischen.
Gruß und Petri Heil
Ralph


----------



## Robmantuto (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich würde gerne auch guten Stücke testen. Ich fange hautpsächlich Hechte auf einem schön abgelegenen Kanal in Berlin und würde gerne ausprobieren, ob diese Wobbler auch grosse Hecht anlocken. Und wenn ich dabei bin, Zander und Barsch an einem Postdamer See wären ein anderes Ziel.


----------



## Krüdi (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich mache auch mit bei dem Gewinnspiel und werde im Juni ein paar Wochen in meinem Heimat-Eldorado Dänemark verbringen und dort ausschließlich auf Salmoniden und andere schlanke Jäger fischen:q. 
Da ich noch keinen von diesen Wobblern in meiner "Plastiksammlung" beherberge, reizt mich natürlich das Neue Unbekannte! 
Ein jeder sollte ein Herz für Wobbler haben!

Viele Grüße
Krüdi#6


----------



## Byteraider (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

würde es am unteren niederrhein speziell am Kermisdahl und an der Spoi versuchen auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander

Hab gestern noch auf ein spinner den ersten Hecht gefangen die wobbler di e ich sonst benutzt hab haben kein erfolg gebracht


----------



## Finke20 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich versuche wieder mein Glück. Weil aufgeben gibt es bei mir nicht.

Ich würde die Wobbler in Peene, Peenestrom, unserem Vereinsgewässer und in einigen Seen in OVP testen.
Wann immer ich Zeit dazu habe.
Meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch und Zander.

Petri Heil


----------



## Blumhardt (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo liebe Leute,
ja, auch ich würde mich über Wobbler von Peter Biedron freuen. Ich angele in den Harzer Teichen, der Söse und an der Wakenitz in Lübeck.
liebe Grüße Bernd


----------



## thorsten961982 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo Petris!!
ich würde die *Peter Biedron Wobbler an der Bigge dem Rhein und der Listertalsperre testen. Ich würde mich üüber einen gewinn freuen.*

*bis dann thorsten kannewischer*


----------



## Jacky Fan (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Die Wobbler sind genau das Richtige für den Ems Jade Kanal.
Die Hechte dort warten auf mich und die Wobbler.


----------



## Whoopy (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ich wollte einfach mal so an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.
Ich würde mit diesen Wobblern am Köhlerteich(harz) angeln und zwar auf Wels,Zander,Barsch und Hecht. 

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und den Gewinnern 
Petri Heil!

Mfg Whoopy:vik:


----------



## esox hunter ef (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

petri heil und viel glück hoff ich;-)
also die beschreibung dieser wobbler hört sich ja sehr gut an,an meinem hausgewässer,welches übrigens ein sehr gutes hecht gewässer ist,würde ich die wobbler gern ausprobieren!!!da das gewässer ein gern beangelter see ist herscht enormer druck,und da die wobbler ja genau in solchen situationen fängig sein soll würde ich mich freuen diesen mal ausprobieren;-)


----------



## Maetzen (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Die Biedron Wobbler würde ich an den großen Seen Schleswig-Holsteins (Westensee, Plöner See, Wittensee, etc.), die ich häufig mit dem Boot oder alternativ mit der Watthose vom Ufer aus befische, auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch einsetzen. An diesen Seen ist eine Fülle an natürlichem Nahrungsangebot gegeben, außerdem ist der Befischungsdruck recht hoch und auch das Angeln mit Wobbler sehr verbreitet. Somit liegen interessante Bedingungen für den Biedron-Wobbler vor.
Außerdem fahre ich zu Studien Zwecken regelmäßig (jeden 2. Monat für 2 Wochen) nach Schweden, dort ist der Hecht als "Zielfisch Nummer Eins" wohl unumstritten. 
Da ich im kommenden Sommer einige Reise auch auf andere Kontinente vor mir habe und meine Spinnrute mich immer begleitet wäre es doch durchaus interessant wie sich der Biedron Wobbler (z.B. in Südkorea vom 20.09-15.10.2008) in weiter Ferne schlägt. 

Mfg Mathias


----------



## Sigma Supra (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich möchte die Wobler erst einmal in der Nidda sowie am Möttauer Weiher testen.

Möglicherweise dieses Jahr auch in Norwegen.

Grüsse

Tom


----------



## Strykee (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich würde die *Peter Biedron Wobbler *an der Lippe und Ruhr auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Rapfen testen sowie am Rhein auf Wels, Zander und Rapfen.

Ich bin ca 4-5 mal die Woche zum Spinnfischen unterwegs und so ist ein ausgiebiges Testen vorprogramiert 

Ich habe mit Wobblern noch nicht viele Fische verhaften können und würd mich über ein Testen dieser Wobbler sehr freuen!


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Taach,

leider konnte ich mir von meinem Taschengeld nie so teure Kunstköder leisten.#c
Ich komme aus Hamburg und würde mit dem Gewinn der Wobbler meinen Rekordhecht aus der Alster sowie den umliegenden Kanäle toppen wollen.
Und der war schon riesig.
Gute Bekannte von mir, können das bestätigen.

Schönen Gruß 
Das Ende der Schonzeit naht.

Olli


----------



## Rossi1983 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Tja dann mach ich auch mal wieder mit, die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt gelle .

Würde diese Wobbler an unseren Vereinweihern (Höchstädt, Burtenbach und Günzburg) auf Hechte, Zander und Welse testen.
Außerdem würde ich sie gerne mal im Fließgewässer auf Hecht, Zander und Forelle testen.

Allen Teilnehmer Viel Glück und mir den Gewinn ;-).

Gruß,
Rossi1983


----------



## GrandSpector (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Dann mache ich auch mal mit=)

Meine Zielgewässer wären die Hunte, Küstenkanal, gr. Bornhoster See, Schwarte Moor; Haaren und die Dobben Teiche. Gefischt wird auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch.

Alle Gewässer befinden sich in Oldenburg/Nds =)


Gruß


----------



## Airklose (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mit den Wobblern würde ich in der Weser bei Bremen auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch fischen. Finde die Wobbler echt schick und will sie bis aufs mark testen!! 

Petri.. Air


----------



## sundangler (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo

Ich möchte gerne die Woobler nach der Schonzeit bei uns im Strelasund und in den Boddengewässern wie z.b. Kubitzer Bodden vom Boot aus testen.
Wollte damit den Hecht,Großhecht und Zander überlisten. #h


----------



## nordsidetuning (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo würde die wobler in norwegen bei mir im fjord probieren schlepfischen vom boot auf seeforelle lachs und auf alles was da sonst so beißt zb dorsch köhler usw


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler gern vom Ufer und vom Boot aus in Sachsen-Ahnhalts, Niedersachsens und Brandenburgs Seen und Flüssen testen. 
Zielfische sind Barsch, Hecht, Zander und Rapfen. In meinen Fluss-Revieren (Elbe, Mulde und Saale) muss man auch immer mal wieder mit mit Wallern rechnen, so dass es ein guter Test werden könnte.


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moinsen!
da ab 31. mai bei uns die zander/barsch und rapfen saison wieder beginnt - werde ich direkt auf diese 3 spezies angeln! neue rolle und neue rute zugelegt - jetzt noch 3 15-20gr schwere neue wobbler und mich bekommt an der Maas und deren altarmen fuer mindestens 7 tage kein mensch weg!!!
mike


----------



## c-laui (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin.
Würde die Wobbler in ruhigen Altarmen oder ruhugen Buhnen auf Hecht und Zander einsetzen.


----------



## mr.pink79 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Die Bleilochräuber sind zur Zeit sehr launisch. Das beste was mir zum Ende der Zanderschonzeit passieren könnte wären Wobbler die sie noch nicht kennen aber dafür mögen!!:q:g


----------



## HH Thozu (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

will die dicken landen und zwar mit euren ködern 


PETRI


----------



## Oinkoink (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
bin auch wieder dabei. Einsatz an der Bigge auf Hecht und Barsch, evtl auch Seeforelle und Zander!


----------



## grass-carp (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Werd mich dann auch mal bewerben:
würde die Wobbler in der Uecker auf echt und Döbel einsetzen oder mal damit in der Oder auh Hecht fischen.
Lg


----------



## H2Ofreund (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Und wieder auf ein neues. Diesen Monat hätte ich die Wobbler schon gut gebrauchen und vielseitig einsetzen können. 

Ich würde sie, wie schon erwähnt, auf Hecht und Barsch im Schweriner See einsetzen. Währe mal gespannt wie sie sich so im Wasser machen. Genutzt würden sie dann hauptsächlich vom Boot aus.


----------



## norwegenkiller (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bewerb mich dann auch mal|supergri 

ALso meine zielfische sind Hecht sowie Barsch. Fangen würde ich diese Burschen in der alster, elbe oder bille:m

Mfg Torben


----------



## Dirk30 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Das ist doch mal eine Top Alternative für mein Hausgewässer den Laacher See. Da der See ohnehin schon etwas schwierig zu befischen ist und seit letztem Jahr  fast zur Hälfte gesperrt ist, wegen der Halifax aus dem 2.Weltkrieg, wären die Wobbler eine  super Alternative um neue Stellen zu befischen/finden, da die Top Hot Spots leider zur Zeit gesperrt sind.
Man kann hoffen ! Ich bin ebenfalls dabei #6#6
Ach ja, einsetzen möchte ich sie dann für Hecht und Barsch.


----------



## Revilo (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mein Hausgewässer ist ein Baggersee mit Zulauf zum Main.
Die Wobbler würde ich auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und ggf. auf Rapfen einsetzen.


----------



## crocodile (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Sämtliche Raubfische in der nahen und ferneren Umgebung (NRW, Holland, Schweden) werden sicherlich diese Wobbler gerne probieren. Ich würde sie auch mal testen.


----------



## Spinner23 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wofür ich diese Wobbler brauche?
Bodden-Hechte!!!


----------



## MKay81 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Also ich würde sie gerne ab nächstem Monat vorrangig am Rhein benutzen um die Buhnen nach Zandern abzusuchen.
Evtl. auch in den verschiedenen Seen in der Umgebung auf Hecht und Co.
Soll sich ja durch den Test erstmal zeigen was gut drauf beisst. 

Petri Heil und Biss denn
Markus


----------



## Zocker (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Durch meinen Einstieg in die Spinnangelei fehlen mir jetzt natürlich noch die Köder, vielleicht hab ich ja mal Glück

Würde sie dann in dem recht klaren Haddorfer See auf Hechte, Zander aber auch Barsche testen. Auf den Testbericht freue ich mich jetzt schon!

Mfg
Zocker


----------



## Fischer86 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich angel nun seit fast zwei Jahren und es macht immer mehr fun.#6
Hauptsächlich fische ich auf Raubfische, meist Hecht, Zander, Barsch. Meine Angelgewässer umfassen den Bodensee und den Illmensee. 
So oft es geht bin ich am Wasser und versuche immer wieder neues aus. 

grüße an alle und petri


----------



## Laszczyk (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Mai zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte die neuen Wobbler testen, ob die Optik und die Form auch fängig ist ?

Ich würde Sie beim Spinnenfischen und beim Schleppfischen in Duisburg ausprobieren .


Testerbericht folgt natürlich prompt , sollte ich das Glück haben .
|splat2:

Petri Heil


----------

